# Trust issues



## Nightwalker (27/12/15)

Vapeowaves and atomixvape shops. Hope I spelt them right.
I'm about to order a couple of thousands worth of mods, bats, diy mixes etc. Are they legit and reliable?
I know vapecartel. Bought and happy with them.
Pls help


----------



## Dubz (27/12/15)

I can vouch for Atomixvapes - great service. I have never purchased from Vapeowaves though.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Nightwalker (27/12/15)

Dubz said:


> I can vouch for Atomixvapes - great service. I have never purchased from Vapeowaves though.


OK one down. Ty bud


----------



## Silver (27/12/15)

shaun patrick said:


> Vapeowaves and atomomixvape shops. Hope I spelt them right.
> I'm about to order a couple of thousands worth of mods, bats, diy mixes etc. Are they legit and reliable?
> I know vapecartel. Bought and happy with them.
> Pls help



Hi @shaun patrick 
Good that you posting here before jumping in

My advice to you (and all members for that matter) if you are going to spend "thousands" with a vendor you havent bought from before is to pick up the phone and give them a call. Discuss your purchase and things like their warranty policy and returning faulty goods. Always a good idea to chat to them and try establish an initial relationship. It will stand you in good stead in the long run anyway.

Bear in mind that some vendors are not open during the festive season.

All the best and please let us know how it goes.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## imiago (27/12/15)

I have baught from VapeOwave at the shop and everyone seemed nice. 

However I see that some people have been experiencing issues with delivery? I can't find the thread now. But think it is under the vendor sub forum. 

Hope you come right.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shaunnadan (27/12/15)

shaun patrick said:


> Vapeowaves and atomomixvape shops. Hope I spelt them right.
> I'm about to order a couple of thousands worth of mods, bats, diy mixes etc. Are they legit and reliable?
> I know vapecartel. Bought and happy with them.
> Pls help




I've bought from the vaporwave in Boksburg, was just a battery but the staff were friendly and kinda knew what was going on which was nice. 

Just a quick thing on their DIY , their concentrates are a "different" brand and not TFA or CAPELLAS etc 

Test to see how they will taste with your own recipes in a small batch before committing to a big purchase.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Nightwalker (27/12/15)

shaunnadan said:


> I've bought from the vaporwave in Boksburg, was just a battery but the staff were friendly and kinda knew what was going on which was nice.
> 
> Just a quick thing on their DIY , their concentrates are a "different" brand and not TFA or CAPELLAS etc
> 
> Test to see how they will taste with your own recipes in a small batch before committing to a big purchase.


Atomomixvape is the diy mixes I'm looking at. They have tfa


----------



## Silver (27/12/15)

shaun patrick said:


> Atomomixvape is the diy mixes I'm looking at. They have tfa



Never heard of them @shaun patrick , you sure its mot atomixvapes?
What is there website ?


----------



## Andre (27/12/15)

Atomixvapes is quite active on this forum. I have also used them without any problems.

Vapeowaves, on the other hand, by just looking at their forum has not been very active since the initial spurt. I see they have not even seen the need to answer a query from a member - posted in September.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## BubiSparks (27/12/15)

@Silver - LOL - Never seen someone "Hakkel" in text before

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## blujeenz (27/12/15)

BubiSparks said:


> @Silver - LOL - Never seen someone "Hakkel" in text before



@BubiSparks Its generally frowned upon to make fun of the moderators before you have at least 100 posts.


----------



## Wyvern (27/12/15)

I can vouch for atomix - They have amazing service, you can phone them if you want to. I normally send them a message here or on facebook to check stock levels and they respond almost immediately. I am currently waiting for stock then I will get my billow mini conversion kit and some driptips from them. The are on the ball and havent had a delivery issue from them at all. Its always here by the next day or at the latest the day after depending on what time you put your order in.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## BubiSparks (27/12/15)

blujeenz said:


> @BubiSparks Its generally frowned upon to make fun of the moderators before you have at least 100 posts.


Um... I was referring to the OP "atomomixvape" ???


----------



## Nightwalker (27/12/15)

Silver said:


> Never heard of them @shaun patrick , you sure its mot atomixvapes?
> What is there website ?



http://www.atomixvapes.co.za

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Silver (27/12/15)

BubiSparks said:


> @Silver - LOL - Never seen someone "Hakkel" in text before



Lol @BubiSparks , classic!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver (27/12/15)

@shaun patrick , feel free to edit your OP with the correct names

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## blujeenz (27/12/15)

BubiSparks said:


> Um... I was referring to the OP "atomomixvape" ???



Oh okay, your tagging silver had me thinking you were talking about him, all good, I was messing with you anyway.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Silver (27/12/15)

blujeenz said:


> Oh okay, your tagging silver had me thinking you were talking about him, all good, I was messing with you anyway.



Thanks for sticking up for us mods @blujeenz 
Much appreciated !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BubiSparks (27/12/15)

blujeenz said:


> Oh okay, your tagging silver had me thinking you were talking about him, all good, I was messing with you anyway.


Ja, I know - Thick skins for us in Cape Town to keep the South Easter out...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Duffie12 (27/12/15)

I've bought from Vapeowave.co.za and from their parent store Hdcabling.co.za no problems with either although there is a thread where someone was struggling to get hold of them.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Nightwalker (27/12/15)

Done


Silver said:


> @shaun patrick , feel free to edit your OP with the correct names

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Cruzz_33 (27/12/15)

@Frostbite at atomix vapes is a great dude can trust him 110%

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nightwalker (27/12/15)

Cruzz_33 said:


> @Frostbite at atomix vapes is a great dude can trust him 110%


I mailed support and got reply.


----------



## Frostbite (27/12/15)

Thanks all, yes we are legit 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## Frostbite (27/12/15)

@shaun patrick if you can hold out until Tuesday we have a load of mods and other items incoming. Already cleared at customs.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Frostbite (27/12/15)

Also bottling and restocking DIY.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## OreO (27/12/15)

shaun patrick said:


> Vapeowaves and atomixvape shops. Hope I spelt them right.
> I'm about to order a couple of thousands worth of mods, bats, diy mixes etc. Are they legit and reliable?
> I know vapecartel. Bought and happy with them.
> Pls help


I can vouch for atomix. Awesome company and they went put of their way to sort me out.

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (27/12/15)

Have moved this to who has stock so vendors can reply directly here

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bender (27/12/15)

I can vouch for atomix vapes and the owner goes the extra mile to deliver service.
Really nice dude.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zadiac (27/12/15)

I ordered stuff from vapeowave on the 21st and it still shows "Processing" on the site. Can't reach any of them. It will be my last order from them.

Reactions: Informative 3


----------



## Nightwalker (27/12/15)

Frostbite said:


> @shaun patrick if you can hold out until Tuesday we have a load of mods and other items incoming. Already cleared at customs.
> Maybe it was you I emailed about batteries earlier. Yip. I'll wait
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Frostbite (28/12/15)

Mods are up and going fast.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Nightwalker (28/12/15)

Frostbite said:


> Mods are up and going fast.


I have my mid sitting in the basket, its batteries and nic in vg I'm waiting for. I've reloaded your website continually and will keep doing so. Lol


----------



## Frostbite (28/12/15)

Problem solved! 

http://www.atomixvapes.co.za/collections/diy-base-liquids/products/diy-nic-vg-36?variant=5483631044

http://www.atomixvapes.co.za/products/samsung-25r-2500

http://www.atomixvapes.co.za/products/sony-vtc4-2100-30a

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Nightwalker (28/12/15)

Frostbite said:


> Problem solved!
> 
> http://www.atomixvapes.co.za/collections/diy-base-liquids/products/diy-nic-vg-36?variant=5483631044
> 
> ...


Superb!! Added to my cart. Awesome service. Now waiting for my pay, today or tomorrow. I've officially only ordered from atomix now. All other stuff from other sites has been emptied

Reactions: Like 1


----------

